# Wonderfalls - Anyone interested?



## dwndrgn (Mar 8, 2004)

There is a new show to come out this Friday (in the States) with somewhat of a fantastical theme - the main character finds she can speak with inantimate objects.  I'm very interested to see this one.  It's coming on after Joan of Arcadia which I already watch so I'll check it out on Friday.

Have any of you heard of it?  If you have, what are your impressions?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 8, 2004)

I've seen the ads for this, and it looks interesting.  I'll probably give it a look, since it comes on right after "Joan", which I also already watch.  I've got to pare down my TV watching again, though, somehow.  I'm up to four or five regularly watched shows, now that "Crossing Jordan" is back.  Ah, for the days when the only good things on TV were "CSI" and "The West Wing".  I'd get so much more done in the evenings.


----------



## mzarynn (Mar 9, 2004)

I just saw a commercial for it tonight and thought it looked interesting.  And since I have been known to watch "Joan" as well, I thought I might just keep watching to see what it is about.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 13, 2004)

I watched Wonderfalls last night.  I can say that I enjoyed it.  It is a quirky little show and the main character is definitely not your usual flat sitcom person.  She was cranky and well, very normal.  This is a character I could relate to.  

The premise of the show is that following a near-choking incident she angrily tosses a quarter in a fountain and afterward, little figurines begin to speak to her and tell her to do things.  She reluctantly begins to follow their advice, and ends up doing some random acts of  kindness in strange and roundabout ways.  She also ends up getting in a fistfight with a tourist, learning her sister is a lesbian, taking the delivery guy to the hospital and encouraging her sister to perform an emergency tracheotomy with a ball point pen.  This is definitely not your usual sitcom fare.

I think I'll continue watching because I like her attitude and the odd sense of humor the writers have imbued the show with.  If they leave it in the spot it is currently in, following Joan of Arcadia, I think it will do well.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 13, 2004)

I liked "Wonderfalls" as well.  The first ten minutes or so, I wasn't sure about it, and I sat there with the remote in hand, wondering why I wasn't changing the channel.  But after those first few minutes, I decided that I really liked the show.  I agree that the main character is quirking and original.  So is the writing.  "Wonderfalls" is squarely in the tradition of the sort of slightly-off-center comedy that FOX has become known for.  Starting with "Married: With Children" and continuting on through shows like "The Simpsons", "King of the Hill", "Futurama", "Malcolm in the Middle", "MAD-TV", and "Arrested Development", FOX has consistently aired the funniest comedies on TV, in my opinion.

I imagine that I'll be watching "Wonderfalls" again, so long as the local FOX affiliate doesn't rebel and quit showing it - the ownership has been in the forefront of the current campaign to "save America from indecency" by vociferously adovcating passage of the Broadcast Decency Enforcement Act of 2004.  In other words, they are quite willing to act as Big Brother, given the opportunity.  Aarrrgh.


----------



## mzarynn (Mar 13, 2004)

I forgot to watch it!  I was reading instead. Oh well, I can't say that I would have put down my book at that particular time anyway.

Maybe next week!


----------



## Carolyn Hill (May 29, 2006)

Yet another wonderful show that was canceled after the first season!  If you have a chance to rent _Wonderfalls_ on DVD, I recommend it.  The ensemble cast is a joy, and the main character is a hoot and a half.  The final episode feels rushed--trying to tie things up tidily so as not to leave loose ends hanging.  But that's hardly the fault of the writers.


----------



## the_faery_queen (May 29, 2006)

i found it a bore, personally. it was ok, nothing special.


----------



## Animaiden (May 30, 2006)

Loved it and was saddened when it was cancelled.  I have it all on DVD now, though I hve yet to watch them all.  I have the rest of Dead Like Me to watch first.


----------



## the_faery_queen (May 30, 2006)

dead like me was great


----------



## Animaiden (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, Dead like me was great.  I liked wonderfalls too, though I liked DLM more.  They both were great and fall into the weird show catagory.


----------



## the_faery_queen (May 31, 2006)

i found dead like me to be more witty. and i guess the theme appealed to me more


----------



## BookStop (May 31, 2006)

I watched the first season of Dead Like Me, but I started to get bored toward the end.  I don't know if I'll get to season 2.  Wonderfalls was great.  I even joined a petition to keep the show on the air.  Arrested Development is another one I'll miss(quirky although not fantastacal).  Why was no one watching this show?


----------



## Rodders (Aug 27, 2017)

Bumping this to within an inch of it's life. 

Just started watching this last night. It comes across as a whimsical feel good show. Really enjoyed what I have seen so far. Gutted it only lasted for one series. Anyone else taken with this little gem?


----------

